

AirBnb acquires another Germany Copy-Cat "Statthotel" - paskster
http://www.deutsche-startups.de/2011/08/17/airbnb-uebernimmt-statthotel

======
paskster
I could only find the german press-release:
[http://schwartzpr.de/de/newsroom/pressemeldung.php?we_object...](http://schwartzpr.de/de/newsroom/pressemeldung.php?we_objectID=882&kunde=460)

